# local Sch club in Sourthen California?



## Steven Chung (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone know of a reputable Schutzhund club in Southern California? i've done some research online and found a couple local clubs, BUT i was wondering if anyone on the forums had experience with any of the ones around here. apparently, not all the clubs are what they seem to be.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

You are right, not all the clubs are what they appear to be if you are basing the information on the club websites. We are in So Cal and I highly recommend you visit a few clubs, see their training methods and base your decision on what you see not what you hear. Many of the clubs (and some individuals) are pretty biased and not kind with their comments about other clubs. Check the regional website too http://www.southwestschutzhund.com/sw_clubs.htm#California_Clubs


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Steven I would stongly agree with Terry as someone who is also in so cal I highy reccomend you check out as many clubs as possible and find the right fit. I looked for a long time before the right fit happened. I think not only finding a club that you like the training methods and philosophies but also feel comfortable with the people. I reccomend going out without a dog first to see how you feel about what you see, you may decide that you dont agree with the way that club trains and also dont feel comfortable having them work your dog. Another thing that i do frequently i meet up with some local people in an informal training group and get some really good training in.


----------



## Jessica Hanson (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi.
My friend has Dobermans and she checked out a few clubs recently and she has been going to this one and really likes it. It's actually in El Cajon eventhough the mailing address is Lemon Grove.

El Cajon Schutzhund Club, Inc.
Bob Simmons 
[email protected]
PO Box 1442
Lemon Grove, CA 91946-1442
619-659-2129


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

http://yourdogtrainer.net/

They are in Santa Ana. I go to him for my rescue GS he trains them in basic OB but I have stayed and watched him do Sch after our training. They have about 5-6 dogs come out I think.
Worth checking into.

Contact: Roger


----------

